# Wyndham Bonnet Creek or Marriot Harbour Lake



## TAS1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thinking of buying resale at one of these properties.

Which is better property?
Which System is easier to exchange?
ADs & DisAds of each?

Along with great reviews for both, I have seen some bad reviews for Bonnet Creek for Bed Bugs - is this true?

I'm sure not every unit has a problem but that is one problem I want nothing to do with.

We will likely be into disney for a handfull of years then wish to exchange.

Our 3 girls are 3 5 7 now.

All & Any insight would be helpfull.

I am going down in March to check out both properties and I will likely stay at one of them - which one should I stay at and compare the other one to?


----------



## siesta (Jan 17, 2011)

TAS1 said:


> Thinking of buying resale at one of these properties.
> 
> Which is better property?
> Which System is easier to exchange?
> ADs & DisAds of each?



1) subjective question, will be preference.  however, bonnet creek is closest to the parks and offers free transportation to gates of Disney

2) wyndham by far.  If you buy points at bonnet creek, you can reserve there up to 13 months in advance, and all the other wyndham properties @ 10 months out. You also can exchange through RCI, which isn't very cost effective for low end trades, but can provide good value for high-end trades. Marriott you will have to rely on II to get a trade, and for the most part Orlando is considered "overbuilt" and they say it doesn't trade as well. You will not be eligible to enroll in the Marriott points program.

3) Marriott system is currently a mess with their points program rollout, and they are really giving legacy owners the shaft IMO, as well as teh fact that any new resale week will not be eligible to enroll in points program.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would buy the Marriott resale.  It has more intrinsic value than any Wyndham points on the resale market.  Plus, Marriott is just beautiful, but I would buy Grande Vista instead, or Cypress Harbour.  The Harbour Lake is really so pretty, too, but the others are fancier, to my mind.  

Bonnet Creek is nice, so don't get me wrong.  It's just that it takes a lot of points to get a 2 bed in prime times, so 224K, and that is when most people travel with kids.  So 224K X $5.00 per thousand, and you could have the Marriott.  Plus, II is a better exchange system, too.  You can pay to lockoff your 2 bed into two 1 beds and get 2 exchanges for one.  

RCI and Wyndham aren't working out as well as they did before.  

I know what I would buy, that's for sure.


----------



## TAS1 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Forgot to ask?*

Are the pools heated at either or both of these properties?
In general... do most TS properties in Orlando have heated pools?


----------

